# Mal wieder was, was beim Netscape net geht



## SirRipper (28. Juni 2001)

Hallo,

Also ...

<div id="menu2Div">
<layer visibility="show" top=30 left=180 name="menu2Div">
<form name="form2">
<font style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana,arial; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">für die Jüngsten</font><br>
	<select name="sportindex1" size="1" style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #badaa9; BORDER-BOTTOM-COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: solid; BORDER-LEFT-COLOR: #000000; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: solid; BORDER-RIGHT-COLOR: #000000; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: solid; BORDER-TOP-COLOR: #000000; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: solid; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: verdana,arial; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">
	<option value="show" selected>- Bitte wählen -</option>
	<option value="baseball">Baseball</option>
	<option value="schwimmen">Schwimmen</option></select>
	<INPUT name=Weiter onclick=sportmenu1() style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #badaa9; BORDER-BOTTOM-COLOR: #8cb676; BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: solid; BORDER-LEFT-COLOR: #8cb676; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: solid; BORDER-RIGHT-COLOR: #8cb676; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: solid; BORDER-TOP-COLOR: #8cb676; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: verdana,arial; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; HEIGHT: 21px; WIDTH: 50px" type="button" value=Start>
</form>
</layer>
</div>

... so sieht der Quelltext von einer selectbox bei mir aus.
Folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich wie im Bsp. den Layer auf "visibility="show"" stelle zeigt mir der Netscape net die Selectbox an, sondern nur den Button und den kurzen Text.
Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass er mir auch die Selectbox anzeigt.

und im IE funzt alles wie gewohnt einwandfrei 

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## SirRipper (28. Juni 2001)

*Ergänzung ...*

Nochmal ich

<div id="menu2Div"> 
<layer visibility="show" top=30 left=180 name="menu2Div"> 
<form name="form2"> 
<font style="FONT-FAMILY: verdana,arial; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">für die Jüngsten</font><br> 
<select name="sportindex1" size="1" style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #badaa9; BORDER-BOTTOM-COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: solid; BORDER-LEFT-COLOR: #000000; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: solid; BORDER-RIGHT-COLOR: #000000; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: solid; BORDER-TOP-COLOR: #000000; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: solid; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: verdana,arial; FONT-SIZE: 8pt"> 
<option value="show" selected>- Bitte wählen -</option> 
<option value="baseball">Baseball</option> 
<option value="schwimmen">Schwimmen</option></select> 
</form> 
</layer> 
</div> 

wenn ich den quelltext wie oben verändere, also den <input> tag herausnehme, dann ist die selextox da !!!! *grmml*

Any ideas ?


----------



## SirRipper (28. Juni 2001)

*Problem solved =)*

Gut. war wohl mal zu schnell mim posten.
Hab's selber herausgefunden.
Es lag an dem style"..." in dem <input> tag. Wenn ich dass herausnehme und per ID=".." und externem Style mache gehts .... !!!


----------



## xxenon (28. Juni 2001)

ich versteh allgemein net so ganz wie du deinen source aufbaust, aber das sagen auch über mich viele leute


----------



## SirRipper (28. Juni 2001)

*??*

a) was verstehsten da net 

b) is eigentlich auch net meiner ... den musst ich nur überarbeiten und machen, dass es auch für Netscape geht ....


----------



## xxenon (28. Juni 2001)

naja, also ich check net ganz wieso du ein layer und ein div machts (netscape versteht div auch) und soweit ich gecheckt hab verwendest du ja beide zum selben zweck...
(zum hiden is nur so das du unter netscape a) den layer reinschreiben musst, da der kein document.all kennt und b) soweit ich mich erinnere bei visibility: hide statt hidden, also ich würde einfach mal nach (document.all) fragen und dann auswerten...

naja...
is ja scheiss egal


----------



## SirRipper (28. Juni 2001)

*jaa*

hast recht.
ist mir dann auch aufgefallen dass es wieder was anderes ist ....
also was ich jetzt mit entsetzen festelle ....
also entweder bin ich zum dumm dazu ( glaub ich net  ) oder der Netscape schafft es net richtig die style=" .... " richtig zu interpretieren, die man in den tags angibt, oder ?

naja dass mit den <layer> in den <div> hast recht war überflüssig und hab ich weggemacht, da es nun so geht wie ich will wenn ich die style="..." rausmache ?!??!!?!
frag mich bitte nur keiner wieso ........

jetzt sieht dass ganze so aus:

<style type="text/css">

#menu1Div	{position:absolute; left:20;  top:30; visibility:visible;}
#menu2Div	{position:absolute; left:180; top:30; visibility:hidden;}
#fontuber	{FONT-FAMILY: verdana,arial; FONT-SIZE: 10pt;}
#inputbut	{BACKGROUND-COLOR: #badaa9; BORDER-BOTTOM-COLOR: #8cb676; BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: solid; BORDER-LEFT-COLOR: #8cb676; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: solid; BORDER-RIGHT-COLOR: #8cb676; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: solid; BORDER-TOP-COLOR: #8cb676; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: verdana,arial; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; HEIGHT: 21px; WIDTH: 50px}
#selectfr	{BACKGROUND-COLOR: #badaa9; BORDER-BOTTOM-COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: solid; BORDER-LEFT-COLOR: #000000; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: solid; BORDER-RIGHT-COLOR: #000000; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: solid; BORDER-TOP-COLOR: #000000; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: solid; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: verdana,arial; FONT-SIZE: 8pt};
</style>

</head>
<body onload="init()">

<div id="menu1Div">
<form name="form">
<font id="fontuber">Zielgruppe</font><br>
	<select name="alter" size="1" onChange="auswertung()" id="selectfr">
	<option value="nichts" selected>- Bitte wählen -</option>
	<option value="juengsten">für die Jüngsten</option>
	<option value="kids">Kids und Teens</option>
	</select>
	</form>
</div>

<div id="menu2Div">
<form name="form2">
<font id="fontuber">für die Jüngsten</font><br>
	<select name="sportindex1" size="1" id="selectfr">
	<option value="show" selected>- Bitte wählen -</option>
	<option value="baseball">Baseball</option>
	<option value="schwimmen">Schwimmen</option></select>
	<INPUT name=Weiter onclick="sportmenu1()" type="button" value=Start id="inputbut">
</form>
</div>


jetzt geht es mit dem verstecken und ausrichten. nur ein letztes problem ergibt sich jetzt wieder .... die selectbox taucht net auf, wenn ich den layer wieder visible mach. ???


----------



## xxenon (28. Juni 2001)

meinst du jetzt im netscape?


----------

